# 90 735i rough idle and surge



## dazer2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

hi i just bought a e32 and it has loads of go just a surge and rough idle,also if you boot her from the lights there seems to be a miss but not a miss? Any one had this? Apart from that she is in quite good nick for her age.


----------

